# ROK EspressoGC, Melitta Calibra & Bellman CX-25s - £300 Setup!



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey, glad to join the forum!

This little setup requires me, my girlfriend, teamwork and about 10mins to make a couple coffees!

We already have eyes on the Lelit MaraX and a Niche Zero


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice to see someone else using the ROK. Mines been used a little less recently but I do really enjoy it.

Amazing results from quite a manual method too.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice...i like your battery charger clips coffee bag clips...you just need a red wire on one and a black wire on the other...would look awesome ⚡


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@camphoto88 @russell16688Ditto - I've got a ROK and you don't see many people with them/ much love for them.

I did find that the results got a hell of a lot better after I got my niche - I do think the ROK is sensitive to grind distribution/ fines but can be managed.

Have you seen they now do a dosing funnel that is tamp-through if you have the ROK tamp? I am very tempted given its the messiest part of the process.


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

We plan on taking the ROK and Bellman on holiday, take a few pictures, post up here on the forum, doubt many people can fit their lelit or gaggia in hand luggage!


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Loved me an Allpress espresso! Can't wait for it to all open up again!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@camphoto88 A blast from the past for me, this is from 10 years ago. I also had something like yours to test in a back with a small controllable by a knob, induction plate to heat it with. I thought it was Bellman, it was beautiful, like a little jewel.The whole kit came in a little carrier...very apple like.

I searched high and low over the years and never found anything like those little induction hobs again.

below is a Bellman Atomic, not the induction hob one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Rincewind Very well spotted, I missed it...


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

The atomic's are nice! I think I saw them new for over £300!

was thinking about the Bellman CX-25p but it uses 50g of coffee which I thought was a bit excessive.

Looking out for any tips on Mod'ing the Calibra to grind finer if anyone has tips? Found that some beans need the pressurised basket, some don't, temporary issue until I can upgrade the grinder..


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

> 21 hours ago, DavecUK said:
> 
> @camphoto88 A blast from the past for me, this is from 10 years ago. I also had something like yours to test in a back with a small controllable by a knob, induction plate to heat it with. I thought it was Bellman, it was beautiful, like a little jewel.The whole kit came in a little carrier...very apple like.
> 
> ...


 A coffee gadget I'd like to own 'just because'....

I have seen them new on BrewTool for £299 - unfortunately you don't see them second hand/ used very often and when you do, they're not cheap.


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

We started off with the ROK and a Bellman in Lockdown, here we are today with a Helios 80, CC100 and a Honda Acty Van! We are now a fully mobile Café for Film & TV shoots, Weddings and Festivals  

www.instagram.com/katscafelondon


----------

